# Programs not showing up on Control Panel's Add/Remove



## larryjr88 (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm using Vista 32 Ultimate and I downloaded some crap I want to uninstall, but they won't show up on the Add/Remove programs control panel thing.

I know they exists because their directories are in Program Files, and I have working icons on my desktop. Also, there's no uninstall executable inside of the program file itself.

What can I do to uninstall this stuff?


Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

larryjr88 said:


> I'm using Vista 32 Ultimate and I downloaded some crap I want to uninstall, but they won't show up on the Add/Remove programs control panel thing.
> 
> I know they exists because their directories are in Program Files, and I have working icons on my desktop. Also, there's no uninstall executable inside of the program file itself.
> 
> ...





Hi larryjr88. . .

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - Vista Support!

I would use CCleaner found HERE. Simply download CCleaner, install, Right-click on the CCleaner icon, Select "Run as Administrator", select "Tools" (left side - center), and a list of installed programs should appear.

Typically, CCleaner lists more installed programs than Windows Uninstall Programs does.

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## starrlara (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello,
I have windows xp, and the list of games, etc that I would like to remove to create more memory does not show up even with right clicking the PC cleaner and going to tools. How can I remove these, as I need more memory.
Thanks,
Starr


----------

